

I won the green card lottery (well, not really) - alienfluid
http://alienfluid.posterous.com/the-us-department-of-state-sent-this-message

======
alienfluid
The email is quite predatory and I suspect quite a few vulnerable people are
going to fall for it. Just goes to show how sophisticated and targeted spam
mail is getting (no longer do you just get emails for V1AGRA!).

------
yid
Wow, that really is quite sophisticated. I was almost fooled by the first
page, all the way up to when they discretely asked you to wire money to the
UK.

------
alienfluid
Original email with headers: <http://alienfluid.com/email.txt>

